

The Simulation Game - sergeant3
http://www.colinmcginn.net/philosophical-fun-for-the-whole-family

======
ideonexus
I collect memes about life being a simulation. I liked the part in your piece
about the "hints," and added it to my collection:

[http://mxplx.com/schema/86/](http://mxplx.com/schema/86/)

